# lens vs. body



## cid (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all,
in a few weeks I'll be travelling to US, we are planning to have a road trip starting in NY. And I'm thinking about upgrading my gear (since EU lens prices are insane).
So what's the point? I can't decide between 5D mkIII and 70-200mkII and right now I don't have money for both. I already had opportunity to take few shots with 5D mkIII + 24-70mkII and 60D + 70-200mkII and both have their advantages and both combinations made me go WOW 
I'm also open to other options (maybe sigma 35 + canon 135?) 
Right now I'm more into new lens than body, but not yet 100% sure...I'll be traveling, and probably can't order online and wait for delivery, so it will be nice to have some info from guys living in NY where some good brick and mortar shops are, I want to buy in NY or maybe D.C. so I can use gear for whole trip.
Thanks for advices, opinions and maybe other info.


----------



## Pi (Aug 7, 2013)

Body (because it is FF).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2013)

You have a good body. A new body isn't going to open up your potential as much as expanding your range.

Buy nice glass and enjoy using it on your 60D, your 90D and 5DV.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 7, 2013)

Hard decision..........

Personally, I would go for the 5DIII... especially for the ~$2500 price. And especially if you're keeping the 60D as well—you would essentially be upping your range AND getting some potential out of the 24-70 on FF.

Then again... the 70-200 mkii is beastly. Especially if you shoot in it's range (crop range?) a lot. And there are the new bodies coming out within the next year too...


----------



## Pi (Aug 7, 2013)

Consider getting the 5D3 and the 70-300L eventually (after selling your 60D). While the 70-300L would be 2/3 stop slower in eq. terms on the long end, it resolves more on FF than the 70-200 II on the 60D (see TDP), and a slightly higher ISO and NR would give you at least the same results. BTW, the 5D3 has slightly higher QE.

This would solve your "reach" problem up to 300mm, if this is what concerns you. Below that, you get much better IQ, and a true wide range from your 24-70II.

Or, get the 5D3 _and _the 70-200II.


----------



## fyah5dmarkiii (Aug 7, 2013)

i have 5dmark iii, 24-70mkii, & and 70-200mkii 2.8is.

definitely go with the lens for a road trip! 24-70mkii is incredibly sharp, however i would get the 70-200 first if I were you.

i recently took a road trip to Cali. I had the 70-200mkii on 90% of the time.

See images below: 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7286/9457197447_abe0344689_c.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5325/9036218438_11122a75f9_z.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/9012145262_50ce9fa355_c.jpg


----------



## cid (Aug 7, 2013)

fyah5dmarkiii said:


> i have 5dmark iii, 24-70mkii, & and 70-200mkii 2.8is.
> 
> definitely go with the lens for a road trip! 24-70mkii is incredibly sharp, however i would get the 70-200 first if I were you.
> 
> ...


great pistures! I already have 24-70mk II and 70-200 would nicely complete range @f/2.8



Pi said:


> Or, get the 5D3 _and _the 70-200II.



well I would if if could afford it  :'(


anyone any idea where to buy in NY or Washington DC?


----------



## kphoto99 (Aug 7, 2013)

Since you can only buy one, get the lens first.

Consider the fact that the 60D is not a crappy camera, so it will work well. Also, do you want to be learning a new camera while you are on a trip, is you miss an opportunity for a shot because you are still learning the new camera you can not go back.


----------



## cid (Aug 7, 2013)

kphoto99 said:


> Since you can only buy one, get the lens first.
> 
> Consider the fact that the 60D is not a crappy camera, so it will work well. Also, do you want to be learning a new camera while you are on a trip, is you miss an opportunity for a shot because you are still learning the new camera you can not go back.


that's a good point


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2013)

Body will loose value fast. In your case, I think 5D III will be *HUGE* dif - better of course.


----------



## ablearcher (Aug 7, 2013)

Its a tough call. Both items are great. For me it would boil down to what I shoot on a regular basis. If you shoot mostly outdoor then I suggest the lens. If you do a fair amount of indoor photography, I would probably get the body. I do not have a 60D but I have a 7D and 5DMKIII. The difference indoors with same lenses is so significant (maybe its just my 7D??) that i am now seriously considering another 5DMKIII body. And sure, another option is to get the body and a prime (85 1/8 or better yet 135L) while you are in the US. The prime will not be as expensive as the L zoom you are considering, so your budget might still allow for it. So why not take an advantage of paying US pricing. Another thought - would your budget allow for 5DMKIII plus 70-200 4.0 IS?

But in general year - this is a tough call.


----------



## tron (Aug 7, 2013)

Get the lens. It is super sharp and it will hold its value...


----------



## D. (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree with kphoto99 that learning a new camera while on a trip is not ideal. That said, if I were in your situation I would go with the 5DIII. It will open up more possibilities with your existing lenses (e.g., shoot wider and less DOF) and though the 60D is no slouch the 5DIII has significantly better IQ. I shoot more with a general purpose lens than with a telephoto however. If your shots tend more towards the telephoto side and your itinerary suggests a telephoto may be of more use to you, go with the 70-200. Otherwise, get the 5DIII. With your 24-70II, you will have an excellent set-up.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2013)

cid said:


> anyone any idea where to buy in NY or Washington DC?



You can have a look here (NYC)

B&H

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

Adorama

http://www.adorama.com/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2013)

While I would never buy a 60D due to its lack of AFMA, you already have it, so get the lens. We will likely see more and newer technology cameras next year, so that's the time to decide.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 7, 2013)

I shoot with a 60D and my favourite lens is the 70-200F4IS, it is a VERY sharp combination and a joy to use. The F2.8IS is even sharper but at the cost of many $$$$ and seems like more than twice the weight... to me it just didn't seem as balanced on a 60D, but that's just me. You can't go wrong with either lens, no matter which body you mount them on.

If you get the 5DIII, you are going to have a lot less reach than your 60D, particularly without a decent longer lens, but your 24-70 will be a much better wide-angle lens on the FF body than the crop body.

It all comes down to what you want.... wide angle or reach. If you are after wide angle (and low light too), go for the 5DIII. (It also has a MUCH better autofocus system than the 60D). If you are after distant objects, hold onto your 60D for the time being and get the 70-200.... If you are determined to eventually get both, I'd get the lens first and hope that by the time you are ready to buy the body that the price will have dropped or an even better 5D4 will be out.

There is also the possibility (if you can afford it) of getting the 5DIII and a 70-200F4IS and trading in your 60D.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 7, 2013)

Go for the 5d3. You already have 2 great lenses to go with it.

Doing the ff jump will change your photography.

Buy from B&H in NY. You will enjoy the experience.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 7, 2013)

BH/Adorama in NYC are good choices, but you're looking at, what? 8% tax in NY now? Buying new in US has the benefit of US warranty, but you're EU, so will the premium translate over gray market (do they sell GM in-store?).

The one huge huge huge thing you will get out of a 5D(2/3) is being able to shoot in darker places without worrying about noise. Since you don't have a 7D, you won't really notice much difference even if you got a 5DmkII, it's still an upgrade to the 60D.



Vossie said:


> Doing the ff jump will change your photography.



Most notably scratching your head looking at the vignetting that wasn't there before . . . still creeps me out, but that's what lens profiles are for.


----------



## Stig (Aug 7, 2013)

cid said:


> ... in a few weeks I'll be travelling to US, we are planning to have a road trip starting in NY. And I'm thinking about upgrading my gear (since EU lens prices are insane)...



HA! me too 

funny coincidence, given that there are probably not many people here who could just by chance plan the first leg of about 4 300 miles at roughly the same time... 

anyway, I'm having a dilemma as well... I think Ill take my 17-55 f2,8 IS and sell/exchange it (B&H or Adorama) and get... originally I wanted an UWA (e.g. for those Cape Cod landscapes) and I'm thinking I should try the Samyang 14mm (but was looking at canon 17-40 and sigma 12-14 as well)

now I'm thinking also about the 135mm f/2...

btw, I want the 70-200mm f2,8 IS II as well so I'm checking its prices for some time now and not long ago it was a lot cheaper in US as most lenses and cameras are, but, check prices on this one again... you can get it in e.g. Megafoto for 1999eur now, you will have it before the trip, with 2y canon warranty... in NYC its $2499, if you add the sales tax you will pay about 70eur more...


----------



## Pi (Aug 7, 2013)

cid said:


> Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Or, get the 5D3 _and _the 70-200II.
> ...



In the overlapping range (112-200), the 70-200/4 IS which you own already would perform better on FF, than the 70-200 II on the 60D, see for example this: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=404&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=687&CameraComp=736&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=0

You lose the reach but gain the "wide end" plus noticeably better IQ and you gain even about 1/3 stop more light.


----------



## sdsr (Aug 7, 2013)

I would be inclined to suggest a third option: unless you do a lot of fast action photography, instead of deciding between 5DIII and 70-200 2.8 II, why not split the difference and get a 6D + 70-200 f/4 IS or 70-300L? Or, as a fourth option, what about renting for your trip? I wouldn't worry too much about learning a new camera on your trip - it's not as though you're considering switching from Canon to Nikon....


----------



## cid (Aug 7, 2013)

Pi said:


> In the overlapping range (112-200), the 70-200/4 IS which you own already would perform better on FF, than the 70-200 II on the 60D, see for example this: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=404&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=687&CameraComp=736&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=0
> 
> You lose the reach but gain the "wide end" plus noticeably better IQ and you gain even about 1/3 stop more light.


I do not own 70-200 f/4 IS, in fact my longest glass is my 100mm L IS macro



sdsr said:


> I would be inclined to suggest a third option: unless you do a lot of fast action photography, instead of deciding between 5DIII and 70-200 2.8 II, why not split the difference and get a 6D + 70-200 f/4 IS or 70-300L? Or, as a fourth option, what about renting for your trip? I wouldn't worry too much about learning a new camera on your trip - it's not as though you're considering switching from Canon to Nikon....


I'm bit worried about only one cross type AF point in 6D, but yes 70-200 f/4 IS is still a valid option
about renting, well I'm not planning to buy lens for trip, but I'm planning to buy lens because of trip there (lower prices) and I would like to keep it after 



Stig said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > ... in a few weeks I'll be travelling to US, we are planning to have a road trip starting in NY. And I'm thinking about upgrading my gear (since EU lens prices are insane)...
> ...


cool, I hope to see some nice photos after the trip!


----------



## Pi (Aug 7, 2013)

cid said:


> I do not own 70-200 f/4 IS, in fact my longest glass is my 100mm L IS macro



Sorry, I confused you with another poster.



> I'm bit worried about only one cross type AF point in 6D, but yes 70-200 f/4 IS is still a valid option
> about renting, well I'm not planning to buy lens for trip, but I'm planning to buy lens because of trip there (lower prices) and I would like to keep it after



That one cross type is much better than the center on the 60D, not to mention MFA. The off-center ones might not be worse, despite the specs (format differences matter). But for tracking, the 60D would be much better.


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 7, 2013)

cid, you asked where to buy in the DC area. There are two places I can recommend: Calumet with 3 stores in the area and Ace Photo. Calumet has a store in downtown DC within a few blocks of the Gallery Place exit on the DC Metro's (what they call our subway here) Red Line. Calumet also has stores in Tysons Corner, Virginia and Rockville, Maryland. Ace Photo is located in Ashburn, Virginia, which is about 30 miles from downtown DC. I've bought from both stores, although more from Calumet. Both have knowledgable staff. And, for the most part, their prices are about the same. With one big exception: at least some of the San Disk SD cards sold at Ace are much higher in price than the same ones sold at Calumet. I would call or email either store first to make sure they have what you want in stock or so they can get it in stock before you arrive. And, +1 regarding the suggestion by others for considering the 6D.


----------



## michael6liu (Aug 7, 2013)

From my personal experience, I would say go for the lens. The leap in photography I got from using 100-400L instead of 55-250 far exceeds that of T1i to 7D.
6D is also a very valid option IMHO. The center AF is really not bad. I say this after shooting an IndyCar event with a 6D and 70-200 f2.8 II.


----------



## fatshark (Aug 8, 2013)

In DC, the Calumet that is downtown (near Gallery Place metro stop) also rents gear. Consider picking up the 70-200 on rental for a day and try it out. Or rent both the 5D3 and the 70-200 and mix-match for a day before buying. You can reserve ahead of time to ensure they have the gear you want when you want it.

In NYC, B&H Photo has been an outstanding source of information and service is excellent.


----------

